# Sticky  Starships



## bigdh2000

Post away anything related to what are referred to as Startship or Shuttlecraft slingshots.


----------



## Wingshooter

I was looking at some pictures and I think this is the first one I did with the forks angled forward. I made reference to something Tex said about ramped forks not sure what it was. but I liked what happened.


----------



## Tree Man

Now we're talking! I'm curious fellas, how did you arrive at the size of the swell on the frame extension?


----------



## Wingshooter

For me it was trial and error. I cut pieces of plywood until it cleared my hand and rested on my arm and gave me a straight shot to my forks. I then made a template that I used for all of them. That template is in the template section as a PDF.


----------



## Tree Man

Wingshooter said:


> For me it was trial and error. I cut pieces of plywood until it cleared my hand and rested on my arm and gave me a straight shot to my forks. I then made a template that I used for all of them. That template is in the template section as a PDF.


Compared to my frame, yours looks so sleek and streamlined. I think I'd like to go with a rotating head on my next build. I've never shot one, but it just makes sense to me.


----------



## Flatband

Here's a few of mine. They are lined up in the official Starfleet Academy "Step Down" Formation! 







.


----------



## Wingshooter

treeman said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me it was trial and error. I cut pieces of plywood until it cleared my hand and rested on my arm and gave me a straight shot to my forks. I then made a template that I used for all of them. That template is in the template section as a PDF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to my frame, yours looks so sleek and streamlined. I think I'd like to go with a rotating head on my next build. I've never shot one, but it just makes sense to me.
Click to expand...

I think the rotating head really shines on a Starship. Looking forward toyou build.


----------



## Wingshooter

Flatband said:


> Here's a few of mine. They are lined up in the official Starfleet Academy "Step Down" Formation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2483 2.JPG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2323.jpg


Nice my friend. Don't you have some long toms. I would lke to see them to.


----------



## Luck over skill

Flatband said:


> Here's a few of mine. They are lined up in the official Starfleet Academy "Step Down" Formation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2483 2.JPG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2323.jpg


Man those are awesome, after shooting mine for a decent bit I think wingshooter is right about that rotating head on a starship

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Ok, you guys talked me into it! Next build will have a rotating head!
Btw- flatband is there something called starship envy? If there is, I have it bad. Lol


----------



## Pebble Shooter

I already asked this question recently, and was pointed towards some video I could not find:

What is the actual increase in projectile velocity of starships, as opposed to a standard slingshot, assuming that a "butterfly" shooting stance is used?

Anyone?


----------



## Pebble Shooter

I think I've found some answers here: 




A great simple device made by Bill Hays, which looks more controllable than a starship (at first sight)...going to give this one a try. A .44 lead ball (127 grains) zipping along at 287 fps amounts to roughly 23 ft/lbs (30 Joules) of energy...food for thought!

I particularly like Bill's idea of being able to take it apart, like for transport in a rucksack or something similar. Cool.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Oh boy, it's me again...a little relevant discovery at Aliexpress: a retractable flat band slingshot.

See here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33043269111.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000013.9.703b3afd9WUuUh&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.146401.0&scm_id=1007.13339.146401.0&scm-url=1007.13339.146401.0&pvid=0f3afa29-4057-452a-ae1c-de8aeab5a6d2


----------



## Wingshooter

Pebble Shooter said:


> I think I've found some answers here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great simple device made by Bill Hays, which looks more controllable than a starship (at first sight)...going to give this one a try. A .44 lead ball (127 grains) zipping along at 287 fps amounts to roughly 23 ft/lbs (30 Joules) of energy...food for thought!
> 
> I particularly like Bill's idea of being able to take it apart, like for transport in a rucksack or something similar. Cool.


Bills idea is a good one, easy build take down model and a hand hold on the end. The key behind the whole thing is band stretch the more stretch the more power. I was going to build one like Bills but never got around to it. That would be a good way to get into the long toms.


----------



## Flatband

Hi Roger, I have one original Blue Skeen "Long Tom" in my collection. Let me see if I can dig up a picture. Here's the only one I could find. It's the second from the right above Jack Koehlers King Kat.


----------



## 31610

I tryed one but my back piece was weak and busted have not look at it since .It was from a few years ago I should try fix it now I have more experience


----------



## Wingshooter

Flatband said:


> Hi Roger, I have one original Blue Skeen "Long Tom" in my collection. Let me see if I can dig up a picture. Here's the only one I could find. It's the second from the right above Jack Koehlers King Kat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2617 2.jpg


Thank you my friend that is a nice looking bunch.


----------



## Wingshooter

Port boy said:


> I tryed one but my back piece was weak and busted have not look at it since .It was from a few years ago I should try fix it now I have more experience


You should get her back together they are a kick to shoot.


----------



## Wingshooter

This one is laser cut Hicory one of the 12-50 Shuttle craft


----------



## Tree Man

Wingshooter said:


> This one is laser cut Hicory one of the 12-50 Shuttle craft


Drool...


----------



## 31610

Here what happened I just never got the angle right going to have to fix it right .Just a question how do I print out the starship pfd I have tryed on a normal printer but always to small what am I missing I am thinking it should come out on 2 or three pages then tape together?


----------



## Luck over skill

Wingshooter said:


> This one is laser cut Hicory one of the 12-50 Shuttle craft


WOWSERS!! Man that thing is gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

Port boy said:


> Here what happened I just never got the angle right going to have to fix it right .Just a question how do I print out the starship pfd I have tryed on a normal printer but always to small what am I missing I am thinking it should come out on 2 or three pages then tape together?


There should be a poster option that will let you do that on landscape.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Good to see you back on the fourm wingshooter you have been missed.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Ok by the way I have a all steel rotating head starship by wingshooter.


----------



## Luck over skill

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Ok by the way I have a all steel rotating head starship by wingshooter.


Any chance u can post a pic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Yes I will get one up tonight


----------



## MakoPat

I feel like I stumbled into the best part a hidden treasure room!

So many beautiful things amd history and engineering.

I have to get a sketch brain storm going...


----------



## sharp eye

This is my version of Wingshooter idea


----------



## Wingshooter

sharp eye said:


> This is my version of Wingshooter idea


Nice one. I like what you did.


----------



## Wingshooter

Here iss one for you guys that like to have your finger on the trigger.


----------



## Wingshooter

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Good to see you back on the fourm wingshooter you have been missed.


Thank you sir. I had forgotten you had the steel one. That was one I wanted to expand on but never got to it.


----------



## Wingshooter

Here is the metal one ghost is talking about. I guess we can call this one the "ghost ship"


----------



## Luck over skill

Dang wingshooter where was I when u were making all these cool things lol???????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamen

Hi guys, I don't post much but really wanted to share this ash Natty starship I built.























Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingshooter

Jamen said:


> Hi guys, I don't post much but really wanted to share this ash Natty starship I built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That is really a neat looking setup. I often wondered about that. But where I was at the time all we really had was Mesquite trees and with the thorns you didn't spend a lot of time crawling around looking for that special fork. Good job.


----------



## Tree Man

Jamen said:


> Hi guys, I don't post much but really wanted to share this ash Natty starship I built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That's an amazing frame!!???? Looks like you and I share a lot of the same ideas!


----------



## Jamen

Wingshooter said:


> Jamen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I don't post much but really wanted to share this ash Natty starship I built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is really a neat looking setup. I often wondered about that. But where I was at the time all we really had was Mesquite trees and with the thorns you didn't spend a lot of time crawling around looking for that special fork. Good job.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I lucked out finding such a perfect fork. It practically built itself.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamen

treeman said:


> Jamen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I don't post much but really wanted to share this ash Natty starship I built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's an amazing frame!! Looks like you and I share a lot of the same ideas!
Click to expand...

Great minds think alike!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Here she is K.C. kills and cripples.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Jamen said:


> Hi guys, I don't post much but really wanted to share this ash Natty starship I built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Wow Jamen, that has some beautiful grain to it, special piece of wood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingshooter

Luck over skill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you want to see some amazing destruction cut yourself some square bar in 3/8 or even 1/4 and compare that to the round ball.


----------



## Luck over skill

I'm gonna have to try that for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Hey @Luck over Skill look at me! I'm shooting butterfly style on my starship! Granted they are only 3/8 straight cuts and the safest place to stand is directly in front of the target, but hey, baby steps right?


----------



## Luck over skill

That's awesome Treeman you're heading in the right direction lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Luck over skill said:


> That's awesome Treeman you're heading in the right direction lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still getting used to the sound of the bands as they whip past my ear.


----------



## bigdh2000

Luck over skill said:


> Dang wingshooter where was I when u were making all these cool things lol???????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably in diapers like me.


----------



## bigdh2000

Wingshooter said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see some amazing destruction cut yourself some square bar in 3/8 or even 1/4 and compare that to the round ball.
Click to expand...

Been there, done that...and was super impressed. Need to revisit those square chunks. I remember when we were all using those things like a bunch of nutcases.

Warning to everyone - place those squares in the pouch very carefully...


----------



## bigdh2000

treeman said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome Treeman you're heading in the right direction lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still getting used to the sound of the bands as they whip past my ear.
Click to expand...

...like a gentle breeze on a summer day at the beach.


----------



## Tree Man

bigdh2000 said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome Treeman you're heading in the right direction lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still getting used to the sound of the bands as they whip past my ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...like a gentle breeze on a summer day at the beach.
Click to expand...

Yea...a gentle breeze thats carrying a slug of lead. Lol!


----------



## Blue Raja

Thanks guys! Just when I was making real progress focusing on one slingshot - here come the starships. Obviously I want one (two would be better). I see that they are collective/rare/beyond my woodworking (wood butchering) ability.

Any suggestions as far as a starship for the humble masses?

I found a Marksman 3061 adjustable slingshot - Is it worth $12.95 plus shipping?

https://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Marksman_3061_Adjustable_Slingshot/565


----------



## flipgun

Blue Raja said:


> Thanks guys! Just when I was making real progress focusing on one slingshot - here come the starships. Obviously I want one (two would be better). I see that they are collective/rare/beyond my woodworking (wood butchering) ability.
> 
> Any suggestions as far as a starship for the humble masses?
> 
> I found a Marksman 3061 adjustable slingshot - Is it worth $12.95 plus shipping?
> 
> https://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Marksman_3061_Adjustable_Slingshot/565


If you can't get it cheaper than that on Amazon or something, then Yes. Take another look at Flatbands and look at that shooter again.


----------



## Tree Man

Blue Raja said:


> Thanks guys! Just when I was making real progress focusing on one slingshot - here come the starships. Obviously I want one (two would be better). I see that they are collective/rare/beyond my woodworking (wood butchering) ability.
> 
> Any suggestions as far as a starship for the humble masses?
> 
> I found a Marksman 3061 adjustable slingshot - Is it worth $12.95 plus shipping?
> 
> https://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Marksman_3061_Adjustable_Slingshot/565


That's a good start. Once you feel the power of an extended fork, you'll be hooked.


----------



## Luck over skill

Blue Raja said:


> Thanks guys! Just when I was making real progress focusing on one slingshot - here come the starships. Obviously I want one (two would be better). I see that they are collective/rare/beyond my woodworking (wood butchering) ability.
> 
> Any suggestions as far as a starship for the humble masses?
> 
> I found a Marksman 3061 adjustable slingshot - Is it worth $12.95 plus shipping?
> 
> https://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Marksman_3061_Adjustable_Slingshot/565


I don't know how good this is but it's another option 
https://www.amazon.com/Saunders-2042-Wrist-Rocket-Pro/dp/B000HE6E6I/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=saunders+pro+slingshot&psc=1&qid=1571361769&sr=8-3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja

https://www.amazon.com/Hornet-High-Velocity-Hunting-Slingshot/dp/B07RDS5G8F/ref=sr_1_16?crid=1MC4HDXTFE592&dchild=1&keywords=wrist+rocket+slingshot&qid=1571367620&sprefix=Wrist+r%2Caps%2C213&sr=8-16

https://www.amazon.com/Daisy-998151-506-P51-Slingshot-Box/dp/B000N8KHM0/ref=sr_1_9?crid=1MC4HDXTFE592&dchild=1&keywords=wrist+rocket+slingshot&qid=1571367773&sprefix=Wrist+r%2Caps%2C213&sr=8-9B

https://www.amazon.com/Marksman-3061-Adjustable-Sling-Handle/dp/B0018LBA4A/ref=sr_1_31?crid=1MC4HDXTFE592&dchild=1&keywords=wrist+rocket+slingshot&qid=1571367773&sprefix=Wrist+r%2Caps%2C213&sr=8-31


----------



## Alfred E.M.

Blue Raja said:


> Thanks guys! Just when I was making real progress focusing on one slingshot - here come the starships. Obviously I want one (two would be better). I see that they are collective/rare/beyond my woodworking (wood butchering) ability.
> 
> Any suggestions as far as a starship for the humble masses?
> 
> I found a Marksman 3061 adjustable slingshot - Is it worth $12.95 plus shipping?
> 
> https://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Marksman_3061_Adjustable_Slingshot/565


*Memory Jog - A few years ago, there was a lot of interest in 'crutch ships' and some of the best ideas were put forth by 'you'llshootyoureyeout' (Matthew Neyman) - one of the most creative people ever on this forum. Several people experimented along these lines including one controversial fellow who was banned and we can't talk about. I've had a lot of fun with these as well - the last one I called a manual BB pistol. One doesn't have to be a master woodworker to enjoy an extended fork shooter.*

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/47821-ln21/

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/102273-manual-bb-pistol/?hl=%2Bmanual+%2Bpistol

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/45896-starship-slingshot-from-crutches/?hl=%2Bcrutch+%2Bships#entry572998


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Jamen said:


> Hi guys, I don't post much but really wanted to share this ash Natty starship I built.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That's gorgeous man! I don't think I've ever seen a natty starship before. Awesome work!


----------



## Wingshooter

Blue Raja said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Hornet-High-Velocity-Hunting-Slingshot/dp/B07RDS5G8F/ref=sr_1_16?crid=1MC4HDXTFE592&dchild=1&keywords=wrist+rocket+slingshot&qid=1571367620&sprefix=Wrist+r%2Caps%2C213&sr=8-16
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Daisy-998151-506-P51-Slingshot-Box/dp/B000N8KHM0/ref=sr_1_9?crid=1MC4HDXTFE592&dchild=1&keywords=wrist+rocket+slingshot&qid=1571367773&sprefix=Wrist+r%2Caps%2C213&sr=8-9B
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Marksman-3061-Adjustable-Sling-Handle/dp/B0018LBA4A/ref=sr_1_31?crid=1MC4HDXTFE592&dchild=1&keywords=wrist+rocket+slingshot&qid=1571367773&sprefix=Wrist+r%2Caps%2C213&sr=8-31


I would go with the marksman I had one. The forks were to tall for me so I cut them off and put a new bend in the fork. I really enjoyed the tapered red tube. After they get broke in the did a good job. After they were broke in I cut them off and saved the short end piece so I could shoot flat bands with it. It will give you a taste of the extended fork. Once you get it shaped to where it fits you it is a good setup. Makes me want to get another just to play with.

In This video I made back in 2011 I am shooting one of the first rotating head slingshots I made useing the red tappered tubes from a marksman slingshot you can see them at the end of the video.


----------



## Tree Man

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Jamen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I don't post much but really wanted to share this ash Natty starship I built.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's gorgeous man! I don't think I've ever seen a natty starship before. Awesome work!
Click to expand...

My starship is a natty too,it just look like one. Lol!


----------



## Beanflip

I got this one from MJ. I'd like to know who made it.


----------



## Beanflip

Also....


----------



## Luck over skill

Beanflip said:


> Also....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E7CBC54D-C1F8-4EC1-944A-8F33BA38AB94.jpeg


I was hoping you'd post that one, it's an amazing piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Beanflip said:


> Also....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E7CBC54D-C1F8-4EC1-944A-8F33BA38AB94.jpeg


Woah.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M.

Beanflip said:


> Also....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E7CBC54D-C1F8-4EC1-944A-8F33BA38AB94.jpeg


*If BH were to put that in production - maybe poly carbonate, it would be a phenomenal seller.*


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Beanflip said:


> I got this one from MJ. I'd like to know who made it.
> image.jpg image.jpg


I was thinking that MJ made the folding one himself.


----------



## Ibojoe

I can’t wait to get into this. I have this potential victim in ash.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> I can't wait to get into this. I have this potential victim in ash.


And I can't wait to see how that one turns out @lbojoe....that's gonna be epic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Oh boy! Another Starfleet cadet !! Build along pics please!


----------



## sharp eye

Beanflip said:


> Also....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E7CBC54D-C1F8-4EC1-944A-8F33BA38AB94.jpeg


This one it looks just awesome! What kind of materials is made of?


----------



## Jamen

Ibojoe said:


> I can't wait to get into this. I have this potential victim in ash.


That's going to make a sweet starship. I look forward to seeing the finished product.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingshooter

I picked up one of the Marksman 3061 slingshots to see if i could make a half way decent starship out of it.

The first thing i did was cut the forks at the bend and rebent them so they are closer to the top of the handle. I cut the tube at the end of the fork and kept the 2 inch piece of rubber. I pushed the 2 inch piece back on the end of the fork and using the roll method set up some light bands. Now it shoots half way decent. I am going to pick up a stick of 1/4 steel tube and bend some new forks for this setup so i have more extension.


----------



## Beanflip

sharp eye said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E7CBC54D-C1F8-4EC1-944A-8F33BA38AB94.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> This one it looks just awesome! What kind of materials is made of?
Click to expand...

Jade g10


----------



## Tree Man

Wingshooter said:


> I picked up one of the Marksman 3061 slingshots to see if i could make a half way decent starship out of it.
> The first thing i did was cut the forks at the bend and rebent them so they are closer to the top of the handle. I cut the tube at the end of the fork and kept the 2 inch piece of rubber. I pushed the 2 inch piece back on the end of the fork and using the roll method set up some light bands. Now it shoots half way decent. I am going to pick up a stick of 1/4 steel tube and bend some new forks for this setup so i have more extension.


I'll look forward to your next set of mods. This is great!!


----------



## Wingshooter

The next thing I did was cut a groove in the plastic base between the fork and the wrist brace so I could move the forks all the way forward up against the bolt. This gives me a 4 inch extension. Then I moved the wrist brace forward so it is right at my wrist and bent the wrist brace down so it holds my bands in the right place. Now I need a button head hex drive bolt to replace the one that is sticking up out of the handle.

Right now for 14 bucks I have a good little shuttle craft that shoots dead on.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

I have never used a Starship slingshot: are they difficult to shoot because of the extended forks?


----------



## Wingshooter

Pebble Shooter said:


> I have never used a Starship slingshot: are they difficult to shoot because of the extended forks?


No in my opinion they are easy to shoot. As long as you have a well fitted arm brace.


----------



## Blue Raja

Wingshooter - thanks so much for posting this information. While I continue to scour the web for someone willing to sell one of your custom starships, you are offering a viable alternative.

What do you think about replacing the plastic part of the wrist brace with something made from wood? I am thinking about a design based on Perry's of A+ Slingshots wolf claw arm brace.


----------



## Wingshooter

Blue Raja said:


> Wingshooter - thanks so much for posting this information. While I continue to scour the web for someone willing to sell one of your custom starships, you are offering a viable alternative.
> 
> What do you think about replacing the plastic part of the wrist brace with something made from wood? I am thinking about a design based on Perry's of A+ Slingshots wolf claw arm brace.


That is one of the things I want to change. I am not sureI will do. I have some 2 inch polypropolene webbing that I may use on this one. The arm brrce is just a little to wide for my liking.


----------



## Wingshooter

Meet my new best friend.









I made up a set of extended forks for the Marksman









Fully extended it gives me a 9 inch extension the bands I am shooting are the light 55mm that Bill sells. this set is 7 inches.









I have no idea how fast it is shooting but it is zipping out there. Here is a pepsi can my favorite thing to destroy. In one side out the other.

















I kept the forks low and narrow it is shooting so good I think i will clean it up and give it a paint job. It reminds me of the Buntline special.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*So, it shoots as good as it looks ... why am I not surprised. You're amazing. :bowdown:*


----------



## Ibojoe

Wingshooter : Did you just cold bend them or heat them up. Looks kinda like a "long Tom "now 
Nice job


----------



## Wingshooter

Ibojoe said:


> Wingshooter : Did you just cold bend them or heat them up. Looks kinda like a "long Tom "now
> Nice job


Cold bend. I have a tubing bender. This mild steel works pretty good in bending as long as you just go one way and don't try to rebend the same spot. If I was going to use heavy bands I think i would try and find some temperd stuff. I did some steel starships and found a straight piece like this would flex. That is one reson I wanted to get the fork tips down close to the extension and make narrow forks. This thing is a kick to shoot.


----------



## Tree Man

Wow! I've been tweaking and modifying mine for a couple years now. You worked this beauty up in a matter of a couple days! Fantastic!


----------



## Wingshooter

treeman said:


> Wow! I've been tweaking and modifying mine for a couple years now. You worked this beauty up in a matter of a couple days! Fantastic!


There are a few more things I want to do to it. I feel the arm brace is to wide so i will bend the arms a little closer together and replace the plastic arm gaurd with a strap. I want the arm brace to wrap around my forearm a little instesd of sitting on it top makes for a more solid feel.


----------



## Tree Man

Wingshooter said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I've been tweaking and modifying mine for a couple years now. You worked this beauty up in a matter of a couple days! Fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few more things I want to do to it. I feel the arm brace is to wide so i will bend the arms a little closer together and replace the plastic arm gaurd with a strap. I want the arm brace to wrap around my forearm a little instesd of sitting on it top makes for a more solid feel.
Click to expand...

It's funny you say that. I just deepened the cuff on my arm brace for that exact reason. It feels much more comfortable now.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Wingshooter, that is a great idea.

Why does one not see such designs available on the slingshot market? They're a bit cumbersome, but that potential power output is quite something.

I've not seen any manufacturers who sell starship slingshots as part of their product range...am I mistaken?


----------



## bigdh2000

Borrow some ideas from Bill Hays, Nathan and Wingshooter...sawing was completed last night.


----------



## Tree Man

bigdh2000 said:


> Borrow some ideas from Bill Hays, Nathan and Wingshooter...sawing was completed last night.
> 
> Warship.JPG


Ooooohh!!! Looks cool! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Wingshooter

Pebble Shooter said:


> Wingshooter, that is a great idea.
> 
> Why does one not see such designs available on the slingshot market? They're a bit cumbersome, but that potential power output is quite something.
> 
> I've not seen any manufacturers who sell starship slingshots as part of their product range...am I mistaken?


https://www.amazon.com/Saunders-2042-Wrist-Rocket%C2%AE-Pro/dp/B000HE6E6I

Here is one from Saunders set up with the double bands and heavy lead it is a hunting machine.


----------



## Wingshooter

bigdh2000 said:


> Borrow some ideas from Bill Hays, Nathan and Wingshooter...sawing was completed last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warship.JPG


Looks like fun.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Well, I'm not sure my version qualifies as a starship, but here is what a $ 3 piece of 18 mm (3/4 inch) thick remnant Baltic birch plywood ended up as: see the images attached herewith.

When I completed the initial board cut, the shape made me think more of a wooden toy sub-machine gun <_< - nothing like some the truly stunning flowing designs some of you have created, the work of genuine artistic inspiration.

The forks of my unit are placed at 35 cm ahead of the grip, whereas the PVC arm brace is placed at 23 cm behind the grip: the rear "stock" section angles down at 10 degrees before reaching the PVC brace extension. The width of all shape sections is 5 cm (2 inches), and the the total length of the device is 63 cm (24.8 inches). I used water-based wood sealant for the final surface finish.

I opted for heat gun molded PVC, as it enabled me to achieve a snugly fitting unit that virtually eliminates potential slippage of the rear "stock" on the arm - particularly as I am used to shooting sideways with a cheekbone-based anchor point, which is thus possible (tried & tested).. Placing a projectile in the pouch requires the device to be placed between the legs: a well placed lanyard may yet be called for.

The birch plywood fork unit (7 cm or 2.75 inch fork gap) is attached via 6 wood screws (5 x 60 mm size) to the front end, which incorporates two birch plywood side blocks attached via two 8 mm threaded steel rods with hex nuts that connect perpendicularly with the forward "stock". Maybe this is overkill, but I prefer the feeling of relative safety. Moreover, the added weight at the front should have an effect on "muzzle flip" after the pouch is released.

For a first attempt at this kind of thing, it actually works better than I expected (I did not know what to expect...hmm :hmm: ). I have yet to cut a band set that achieves the best compromise in terms of length and taper to maximize power for larger ammo (say up to .50 cal.) while having a pleasant draw weight. Let the fun begin...


----------



## bigdh2000

Pebble Shooter said:


> Well, I'm not sure my version qualifies as a starship, but here is what a $ 3 piece of 18 mm (3/4 inch) thick remnant Baltic birch plywood ended up as: see the images attached herewith.
> 
> When I completed the initial board cut, the shape made me think more of a wooden toy sub-machine gun <_< - nothing like some the truly stunning flowing designs some of you have created, the work of genuine artistic inspiration.
> 
> The forks of my unit are placed at 35 cm ahead of the grip, whereas the PVC arm brace is placed at 23 cm behind the grip: the rear "stock" section angles down at 10 degrees before reaching the PVC brace extension. The width of all shape sections is 5 cm (2 inches), and the the total length of the device is 63 cm (24.8 inches). I used water-based wood sealant for the final surface finish.
> 
> I opted for heat gun molded PVC, as it enabled me to achieve a snugly fitting unit that virtually eliminates potential slippage of the rear "stock" on the arm - particularly as I am used to shooting sideways with a cheekbone-based anchor point, which is thus possible (tried & tested).. Placing a projectile in the pouch requires the device to be placed between the legs: a well placed lanyard may yet be called for.
> 
> The birch plywood fork unit (7 cm or 2.75 inch fork gap) is attached via 6 wood screws (5 x 60 mm size) to the front end, which incorporates two birch plywood side blocks attached via two 8 mm threaded steel rods with hex nuts that connect perpendicularly with the forward "stock". Maybe this is overkill, but I prefer the feeling of relative safety. Moreover, the added weight at the front should have an effect on "muzzle flip" after the pouch is released.
> 
> For a first attempt at this kind of thing, it actually works better than I expected (I did not know what to expect...hmm :hmm: ). I have yet to cut a band set that achieves the best compromise in terms of length and taper to maximize power for larger ammo (say up to .50 cal.) while having a pleasant draw weight. Let the fun begin...


Looks fine to me.


----------



## Ibojoe

Mine is still taking the slow train.


----------



## Tree Man

Pebble Shooter said:


> Well, I'm not sure my version qualifies as a starship, but here is what a $ 3 piece of 18 mm (3/4 inch) thick remnant Baltic birch plywood ended up as: see the images attached herewith.
> 
> When I completed the initial board cut, the shape made me think more of a wooden toy sub-machine gun <_< - nothing like some the truly stunning flowing designs some of you have created, the work of genuine artistic inspiration.
> 
> The forks of my unit are placed at 35 cm ahead of the grip, whereas the PVC arm brace is placed at 23 cm behind the grip: the rear "stock" section angles down at 10 degrees before reaching the PVC brace extension. The width of all shape sections is 5 cm (2 inches), and the the total length of the device is 63 cm (24.8 inches). I used water-based wood sealant for the final surface finish.
> 
> I opted for heat gun molded PVC, as it enabled me to achieve a snugly fitting unit that virtually eliminates potential slippage of the rear "stock" on the arm - particularly as I am used to shooting sideways with a cheekbone-based anchor point, which is thus possible (tried & tested).. Placing a projectile in the pouch requires the device to be placed between the legs: a well placed lanyard may yet be called for.
> 
> The birch plywood fork unit (7 cm or 2.75 inch fork gap) is attached via 6 wood screws (5 x 60 mm size) to the front end, which incorporates two birch plywood side blocks attached via two 8 mm threaded steel rods with hex nuts that connect perpendicularly with the forward "stock". Maybe this is overkill, but I prefer the feeling of relative safety. Moreover, the added weight at the front should have an effect on "muzzle flip" after the pouch is released.
> 
> For a first attempt at this kind of thing, it actually works better than I expected (I did not know what to expect...hmm :hmm: ). I have yet to cut a band set that achieves the best compromise in terms of length and taper to maximize power for larger ammo (say up to .50 cal.) while having a pleasant draw weight. Let the fun begin...


It looks like a fine shooter to me!!! Welcome to the party my friend!


----------



## Wingshooter

Pebble Shooter said:


> Well, I'm not sure my version qualifies as a starship, but here is what a $ 3 piece of 18 mm (3/4 inch) thick remnant Baltic birch plywood ended up as: see the images attached herewith.
> 
> When I completed the initial board cut, the shape made me think more of a wooden toy sub-machine gun <_< - nothing like some the truly stunning flowing designs some of you have created, the work of genuine artistic inspiration.
> 
> The forks of my unit are placed at 35 cm ahead of the grip, whereas the PVC arm brace is placed at 23 cm behind the grip: the rear "stock" section angles down at 10 degrees before reaching the PVC brace extension. The width of all shape sections is 5 cm (2 inches), and the the total length of the device is 63 cm (24.8 inches). I used water-based wood sealant for the final surface finish.
> 
> I opted for heat gun molded PVC, as it enabled me to achieve a snugly fitting unit that virtually eliminates potential slippage of the rear "stock" on the arm - particularly as I am used to shooting sideways with a cheekbone-based anchor point, which is thus possible (tried & tested).. Placing a projectile in the pouch requires the device to be placed between the legs: a well placed lanyard may yet be called for.
> 
> The birch plywood fork unit (7 cm or 2.75 inch fork gap) is attached via 6 wood screws (5 x 60 mm size) to the front end, which incorporates two birch plywood side blocks attached via two 8 mm threaded steel rods with hex nuts that connect perpendicularly with the forward "stock". Maybe this is overkill, but I prefer the feeling of relative safety. Moreover, the added weight at the front should have an effect on "muzzle flip" after the pouch is released.
> 
> For a first attempt at this kind of thing, it actually works better than I expected (I did not know what to expect...hmm :hmm: ). I have yet to cut a band set that achieves the best compromise in terms of length and taper to maximize power for larger ammo (say up to .50 cal.) while having a pleasant draw weight. Let the fun begin...


Looks good to me. It will get you shooting so you can see what these things will do. On loading the pouch I point the fork straight up that lets the bands hang and it is easy to load that way. Let us know how it shoots. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pebble Shooter

I let my mind wander a bit on this latest project, well. sort of, as I had some clear objectives I wanted to achieve:

- It needed to be very sturdy to handle the strongest band sets;

- It needed to have a slight forward starship-type extension (11 cm) and forward slanting forks to deflect potential fork hits;

- It needed to have a well-fitting rear arm brace to ensure a steady grip;

- It needed to be of a size suitable for semi-"butterfly" type shooting.

I used 18 mm thick Baltic birch plywood for what I think I might call a "board buster" (I have yet to make the right band set), with forks (inner width= 7 cm) made of 22 mm thick Baltic birch plywood for maximum strength (3 cm wide fork tips).

Flat PVC sections (2 mm thick, 35 mm wide) are perfect to make anything with demanding shapes based on a mold and the help of a heat gun placed roughly 10 cm (4 inches) above the PVC pieces.

I found that roughly 20 seconds were enough to heat the PVC section subsequently shaped to fit my wrist perfectly: always do this outside, as PVC releases chlorine (I think) when heated. A pair of protective gloves are also essential to to this.

Anyway, here is what turned out at the end of the making process - let me know what you think.


----------



## Tree Man

Pebble Shooter said:


> I let my mind wander a bit on this latest project, well. sort of, as I had some clear objectives I wanted to achieve:
> 
> - It needed to be very sturdy to handle the strongest band sets;
> - It needed to have a slight forward starship-type extension (11 cm) and forward slanting forks to deflect potential fork hits;
> - It needed to have a well-fitting rear arm brace to ensure a steady grip;
> - It needed to be of a size suitable for semi-"butterfly" type shooting.
> 
> I used 18 mm thick Baltic birch plywood for what I think I might call a "board buster" (I have yet to make the right band set), with forks (inner width= 7 cm) made of 22 mm thick Baltic birch plywood for maximum strength (3 cm wide fork tips).
> 
> Flat PVC sections (2 mm thick, 35 mm wide) are perfect to make anything with demanding shapes based on a mold and the help of a heat gun placed roughly 10 cm (4 inches) above the PVC pieces.
> 
> I found that roughly 20 seconds were enough to heat the PVC section subsequently shaped to fit my wrist perfectly: always do this outside, as PVC releases chlorine (I think) when heated. A pair of protective gloves are also essential to to this.
> 
> Anyway, here is what turned out at the end of the making process - let me know what you think.


Wow! I'll bet that'll get some marbles down range in a hurry. Any chance of getting a video of that beast in action?


----------



## Pebble Shooter

well, if and when there is some decent weather: I intend to make a video sometime.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

bigdh2000 said:


> Borrow some ideas from Bill Hays, Nathan and Wingshooter...sawing was completed last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warship.JPG


*Hey Dan, anxious to see how this is progressing. *


----------



## flipgun

:yeahthat:


----------



## Tree Man

Me too!!


----------



## bigdh2000

Alfred E.M. said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Borrow some ideas from Bill Hays, Nathan and Wingshooter...sawing was completed last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warship.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey Dan, anxious to see how this is progressing. *
Click to expand...




flipgun said:


> :yeahthat:





treeman said:


> Me too!!


Ha! Slow...

It is so messy that I work on it right before a shower. Everything is glued up. Now comes the horrible part of shaping - talk about messy. Even the best dust collection system in the world is not good enough.


----------



## Tree Man

Has anyone ever tried to fit a sight on their starship? Mine has a huge fork gap so I think it lends itself to some kind of sight, but I'm struggling for a design.


----------



## flipgun

treeman said:


> Has anyone ever tried to fit a sight on their starship? Mine has a huge fork gap so I think it lends itself to some kind of sight, but I'm struggling for a design.


Try a zip tie on the fork.


----------



## Tree Man

flipgun said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever tried to fit a sight on their starship? Mine has a huge fork gap so I think it lends itself to some kind of sight, but I'm struggling for a design.
> 
> 
> 
> Try a zip tie on the fork.
Click to expand...

that's genius!! So simple. I'm gonna try that!
Thanks Flip.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

A fairly straightforward method for sights is to make a heat gun molded PVC circle (say 1.5 inches in diameter) using a flat PVC section, drilling a hole on the bottom to insert a thin vertical screw ("sights"), and attaching the circle to the side of the fork limb with a wood screw (see diagram). A metal saw seems to work best for sawing PVC sections cleanly: use a file and sandpaper to smooth any rough edges prior to heat molding.

This principle also works for regular slingshots, albeit with a smaller diameter of the circle (half an inch diameter or so).

PVC molds can be made by cutting a compass-drawn circle in a piece of pine plywood with a jig saw, or regular pine wood. Roughly 20 seconds are sufficient to heat a small PVC section, after which it is malleable and can be easily fitted inside the wood mold circle for shaping: protective gloves are essential here.

Allow the PVC section to cool off before removing the shape from the wood mold, then proceed with drilling the holes as required.

Other PVC shapes involve cutting the desired shape in a piece of flat scrap wood with a sufficient width for the PVC section concerned, and compressing the heated PVC section between the two cut separate shape-matched pieces of wood on a flat surface, ideally with one of the shaped wood pieces screwed down on a board, and the other wood piece pressed against the latter (see diagram).

NB - Preferably always do this outside, as heated PVC releases gases you do not want to breathe in. :hmm:


----------



## Tree Man

Pebble Shooter said:


> A fairly straightforward method for sights is to make a heat gun molded PVC circle (say 1.5 inches in diameter) using a flat PVC section, drilling a hole on the bottom to insert a thin vertical screw ("sights"), and attaching the circle to the side of the fork limb with a wood screw (see diagram). A metal saw seems to work best for sawing PVC sections cleanly: use a file and sandpaper to smooth any rough edges prior to heat molding.
> 
> This principle also works for regular slingshots, albeit with a smaller diameter of the circle (half an inch diameter or so).
> 
> PVC molds can be made by cutting a compass-drawn circle in a piece of pine plywood with a jig saw, or regular pine wood. Roughly 20 seconds are sufficient to heat a small PVC section, after which it is malleable and can be easily fitted inside the wood mold circle for shaping: protective gloves are essential here.
> 
> Allow the PVC section to cool off before removing the shape from the wood mold, then proceed with drilling the holes as required.
> 
> Other PVC shapes involve cutting the desired shape in a piece of flat scrap wood with a sufficient width for the PVC section concerned, and compressing the heated PVC section between the two cut separate shape-matched pieces of wood on a flat surface, ideally with one of the shaped wood pieces screwed down on a board, and the other wood piece pressed against the latter (see diagram).
> 
> NB - Preferably always do this outside, as heated PVC releases gases you do not want to breathe in. :hmm:


Thanks my friend!! Time to go down to my evil sling Lair and start working on this.


----------



## Blue Raja

treeman said:


> Has anyone ever tried to fit a sight on their starship? Mine has a huge fork gap so I think it lends itself to some kind of sight, but I'm struggling for a design.


a golf tee, attached with rubber band. I use a similar method to make a sight pin for my bow.


----------



## Tree Man

Blue Raja said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever tried to fit a sight on their starship? Mine has a huge fork gap so I think it lends itself to some kind of sight, but I'm struggling for a design.
> 
> 
> 
> a golf tee, attached with rubber band. I use a similar method to make a sight pin for my bow.
Click to expand...

I don't suppose you have a pic do you?


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Coming to think about it, one can also simply cut a section of suitable PVC tube, and drill holes for the vertically placed "aiming" screw (either a wood screw or a mechanical one held by hex nuts) and for the lateral attachment screw to fix the "sights" laterally to the starship or slingshot forks.

My mind was in molding mode, as I had to come up with a good wrist brace with a perfect fit for my starships. Either method will work for the sights, though.


----------



## Tree Man

Pebble Shooter said:


> Coming to think about it, one can also simply cut a section of suitable PVC tube, and drill holes for the vertically placed "aiming" screw (either a wood screw or a mechanical one held by hex nuts) and for the lateral attachment screw to fix the "sights" laterally to the starship or slingshot forks.
> 
> My mind was in molding mode, as I had to come up with a good wrist brace with a perfect fit for my starships. Either method will work for the sights, though.


That's what I was thinking as well.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Here is a video from the Flying Dutchman.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Here is a video from the Flying Dutchman.


*Oh heck yeah!*


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Sometime ago I put this together from parts around the garage. I did band it with 1742's and a small Warrior pouch to shoot a few bb's and see what it would do. 
It is 107cm long and too heavy and awkward unless sky-launching flaming rope knots (long story). 
Anyway, I'm going to fiddle with it a little, shorten it, rotate my grips a bit, and likely re-weave the arm brace into an...arm brace. MM























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

That thing looks wild!! Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## nike

Wanderful :violin:


----------



## Ibojoe

Gives a whole new meaning to “extended fork”. It should put a marble into outer space!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> That thing looks wild!! Can't wait to see what you do with it.


I figure if I snap a Tibula in the gorge I can limp out on this...??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to "extended fork". It should put a marble into outer space!


Initially I was thinking 'Full Butta' cheater but with Margarine.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Mojave Mo said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That thing looks wild!! Can't wait to see what you do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I figure if I snap a Tibula in the gorge I can limp out on this...??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

A multi purpose sling!! You are way outside the box my friend! Lol.


----------



## bigdh2000

So, I combined the Warbird by Bill Hays with the Starship by Nathan Masters. In the end, it looks like something from the movie series Aliens.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Brilliant Mr. Hood! Did you build that from one piece of material?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

That's looks fantastic!!! Great work!!


----------



## flipgun

Stunning piece of work. A question though. Does the forks being below the top plane of the handle pose an issue? Seems from here you might need to give it a flip.


----------



## Flatband

Really does look like a menacing serpent! Cool!


----------



## Ibojoe

It needs “WILD THING” stamped on the side. Have you shot it yet? Very cool work mr Big.


----------



## bigdh2000

Mojave Mo said:


> Brilliant Mr. Hood! Did you build that from one piece of material?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


The core is one solid piece of material. Forks and arm brace were widened with an additional piece of material on each side.


----------



## bigdh2000

flipgun said:


> Stunning piece of work. A question though. Does the forks being below the top plane of the handle pose an issue? Seems from here you might need to give it a flip.


Fork tips are just above the top of the handle. Videos below should answer more...


----------



## bigdh2000

Ibojoe said:


> It needs "WILD THING" stamped on the side. Have you shot it yet? Very cool work mr Big.


Shooting video...


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Functional sculpture right there Dan ... kudos, I like it a lot. * :thumbsup:


----------



## Ibojoe

I was watching a British slingshot video and they did a little piece on this frame. I thought it was made there at the time. I didn't know it was from China until it arrived. 
I've been working on a starship build and had more questions than answers so I got this to Kinda experiment with. 
It's built like a tank, very solid. Gives me about 10" extra draw. 
The tubes were IMPOSSIBLE! So I got some decent bands on and it holds and shoots pretty good. I can already see why Blue Skeen loved the extended wire frame so much. 
The squirrels have been really skiddish and out of range this season so I plan on shocking em this weekend. 
Not bad for 20$


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> I was watching a British slingshot video and they did a little piece on this frame. I thought it was made there at the time. I didn't know it was from China until it arrived.
> I've been working on a starship build and had more questions than answers so I got this to Kinda experiment with.
> It's built like a tank, very solid. Gives me about 10" extra draw.
> The tubes were IMPOSSIBLE! So I got some decent bands on and it holds and shoots pretty good. I can already see why Blue Skeen loved the extended wire frame so much.
> The squirrels have been really skiddish and out of range this season so I plan on shocking em this weekend.
> Not bad for 20$


Nice!! Are you gonna do any mods? Welcome to Starfleet!!


----------



## bigdh2000

Ibojoe said:


> I was watching a British slingshot video and they did a little piece on this frame. I thought it was made there at the time. I didn't know it was from China until it arrived.
> I've been working on a starship build and had more questions than answers so I got this to Kinda experiment with.
> It's built like a tank, very solid. Gives me about 10" extra draw.
> The tubes were IMPOSSIBLE! So I got some decent bands on and it holds and shoots pretty good. I can already see why Blue Skeen loved the extended wire frame so much.
> The squirrels have been really skiddish and out of range this season so I plan on shocking em this weekend.
> Not bad for 20$


I had one of these at one time. They are definitely useless out of the box as you pointed out (because of the tubes they put on them). Just be careful as the tightening screw can come loose. The main complaint I had was that the forks were too high. It made it a bit unsteady.


----------



## Ibojoe

I plan on dropping the forks. I’ve always wanted to give it a try. Thanks Dan I’ll definitely loktight the screws since I don’t plan on moving the forks after I drop their hight. Probably do some work on the handle as well.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Uh oh, from China Joe? LOL. *

*Marksman made something similar back in the 80's - the package graphics looked like a Creedance Clearwater album cover, and not sure, but this may have been what Blue Skeen used. In the 90's when I was an 'unpaid consultant' for Marksman in Socal, they gave me the last one they had in the warehouse - the model had been discontinued. A major difference was the extension didn't adjust - it was permanently long ... and definitely a bit unwieldy which is a trait of many starships - they like to rotate to the side if not gripped firmly. I think lowering the forks will help with that, and your local squirrels should be nervous, hahaha.*

*This great thread is crazy fun ... think I'll dig out my RH crutch ship and complete the updates I've had in mind.*


----------



## flipgun

I had one of those. I finally blew it up trying to get the brace adjusted to fit a human being


----------



## Ibojoe

flipgun said:


> I had one of those. I finally blew it up trying to get the brace adjusted to fit a human being


Yeah I understand that. It's kinda like they didn't even try. No wander more people don't get into slingshots. 
Plus the tubes on it were like trying to stretch your garden hose. The pouch actually had steel grommets in it. The ammo supplied was 3/8 steel.


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had one of those. I finally blew it up trying to get the brace adjusted to fit a human being
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I understand that. It's kinda like they didn't even try. No wander more people don't get into slingshots.
> Plus the tubes on it were like trying to stretch your garden hose. The pouch actually had steel grommets in it. The ammo supplied was 3/8 steel.
Click to expand...

That pouch looks like the mudflap on my old truck!


----------



## Ibojoe

LoL yeah hook that mud flap to a couple pieces of fire hose and you got it. 
My business partner is a a big stout Irishman and he could only stretch the tubes about 6". 
I've got some Sumeike white .65 on now with a GZK pouch and it's shootn nice. Almost no draw weight but zippin the 3/8 steel.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

Ibojoe said:


> LoL yeah hook that mud flap to a couple pieces of fire hose and you got it.
> My business partner is a a big stout Irishman and he could only stretch the tubes about 6".
> I've got some Sumeike white .65 on now with a GZK pouch and it's shootn nice. Almost no draw weight but zippin the 3/8 steel.


*Pfffttt ... Jorg Sprave and Chuck Norris use bungee cords for bands with gorilla scrotum pouches.*


----------



## Ibojoe

I forgot about those guys. I've got a set of tubes for em. 
At least I know the frame won't break cause my buddy really gave it a pull. There for a minute I thought he was gonna use his feet. LoL . He was determined to pull em but could not.


----------



## KotonCandyRandy

What the hell are you guys building!? SSMD... Star ships of mass destruction!


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Looking for a starship for a far away cozy planet to escape the current CCP- virus madness on earth...just kidding, of course! :lol:

Spring has finally arrived, so I made a short video of my homemade starship presented here a few months ago:






You can download a detailed making tutorial in the "templates" section of this forum, if ever.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Thanks for the video and template Pebble Shooter! I've always thought these are really cool, but the design can be a little intimidating. I'll check out the template you've posted. With weather warmer coming and plenty of down time thanks to Covid, I may have my next project for this Spring


----------



## Tree Man

I'm doing some mods to the hammerhead frame today. The arm cuff needed to be deeper, and the pistol grip was still a bit chunky. I'm thinking about doing the extension and forks shark skin grey, and ebonising the grip almost completely black. Should look cool.


----------



## nike

Great ！ :violin:


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> I'm doing some mods to the hammerhead frame today. The arm cuff needed to be deeper, and the pistol grip was still a bit chunky. I'm thinking about doing the extension and forks shark skin grey, and ebonising the grip almost completely black. Should look cool.


What the heck???! That is just cool as heck. What is the fork width on the beastie??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing some mods to the hammerhead frame today. The arm cuff needed to be deeper, and the pistol grip was still a bit chunky. I'm thinking about doing the extension and forks shark skin grey, and ebonising the grip almost completely black. Should look cool.
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck???! That is just cool as heck. What is the fork width on the beastie??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

This frame boasts a full 7 inches c2c. It definitely hits like a hammer!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing some mods to the hammerhead frame today. The arm cuff needed to be deeper, and the pistol grip was still a bit chunky. I'm thinking about doing the extension and forks shark skin grey, and ebonising the grip almost completely black. Should look cool.
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck???! That is just cool as heck. What is the fork width on the beastie??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This frame boasts a full 7 inches c2c. It definitely hits like a hammer!
Click to expand...

That is going to throw SJAaz research paper on C2C optimization into the toilet!!? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

i think the green is considered a shuttlecraft and the black a starship.


----------



## vince4242

Hi everyone I'm ready to share my new starship with you. I was initially inspired by the designs of Pebble Shooter and made my first Starship from his 1 foot extened design. I used 5/8 inch OSB and it shot so Great! This got me thinking what would be a way to make a starship that I can adjust sizes and play with to see what I would like best without having to cut one out of OSB each time and see how it works.

Hence the PVC Starship, I originally started with an 8" extension with a matching extension behind the grip. I tried several designs changing out the pieces to change the geometry and this is what I came up with that works perfect for me. I found that with a 6" extension in front and an 8" extension behind the grip I got the best stability and the best feel for me. I am very happy with this set up and it is stiff enough for the heaviest bands you could put on it.

I am a delivery driver and spend all day on the road with much time to think about my slingshots. I had the thought if I can do it with 3/4" PVC why not 1/2" PVC? So I came home from work and gave it a try with the exact measurements as the 3/4" and a little creativity with the grip since it was thinner than the nice 1" grip that I liked on my original starship. The 1/2" shoots exactly the same and is plenty stiff but it was lighter and just didn't feel as stable in my hand with heavy bands. I now use it with my clay and BB shooter.

I inserted 1/2" PVC into the 3/4" PVC wherever possible to stiffen and to add some weight. I did this by slicing down the middle of the 1/2" PVC with my angle grinder and then using a pair of pliers to squeeze the 1/2" together and then use super glue and slammed the 1/2" all the way through the 3/4" to make something incredibly solid. For the T connector I used to attach the OSB "slingshot head" I also slid 1/2" all the way through so that when I put wood screws in to connect the wood to the PVC there was a lot of material for the screws to grab onto. I wasn't sure if this would be strong enough but with three screws you cannot Flex that connection at all. You could always use a long Threaded Screw with washers if you didn't want to trust the wood screws. I also used wood screws to connect the pieces that I change out when testing different designs and the screws held it together as good a super glue.

There it is and I love shooting my PVC Starship the only issue I have now is I have a hard time wanting to shoot a regular slingshot since I am so accurate with the starship?? I know I need to keep practicing and I do practice but I am just so much better with the support I get from the starship both the 12" and 6".

CHEERS!!
Vince


----------



## MOJAVE MO

5 Stars for your Starship! And thanks for the build along photos!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Glad it shoots so well for you, Vince. * :thumbsup:


----------



## Tree Man

Nice!!! They'll knock something down for sure!


----------



## vince4242

Yes very well, I was out in the backyard today and I made a 20-yard shot twice on a 30 mm spinner! First time from that distance.


----------



## Sean Khan

It's not complete but you can see it taking shape.


----------



## Sean Khan

The important thing is the handle. It is welded at 60 degrees.. what I call the "Luger angle".

If you are familiar with these iconic German pistols, you'll notice the handle is tilted extra.... more than other pistols. Makes them very comfortable to shoot.









I wanted my grip at THAT angle. It lets the arm-brace (not added yet) to not have to stretch down so much to my arm. Makes things easier and more streamlined.

Do I like it? Not yet.. it is heavier than I expected .. but I can work with it. It is experimental after all. The forks are from the "Mighty Industrial". Those are heavy when put up front like that. I might replace at some point.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/123000-the-mighty-industrial-the-battle-tank-of-slingshots/

Now I need to coat it with anti-rust and then paint it (paint that I do not have at the moment).

BTW, it's 14 and a half inches from forks to handle. Oh.. and this is square tubing.. hollow pipe. It can hold a ton of ammo inside itself. :banana:


----------



## vince4242

That is going to be one solid Starship! I definitely like the 60 degree grip. Mine has a little more than that but it definitely seats your hand when shooting. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Sean Khan

vince4242 said:


> That is going to be one solid Starship! I definitely like the 60 degree grip. Mine has a little more than that but it definitely seats your hand when shooting. Can't wait to see the finished product.


Thanks.

Always wanted a gun with a 60 degree grip... now I got it. Sort of.

I can't wait to see it either. Unfortunately my world is moving in slow motion at the moment.... virus.. heat wave... no paint...


----------



## vince4242

Yes I hear what you're saying, I started slingshots again in March so I got something to do while I was stuck at home. Your Starship will be ready soon they are so much fun to shoot!


----------



## Ibojoe

I thought I would throw this nattie in here cause this thread is what got me searching really hard for one. Rare as hens teeth. A little over spaulted bit still hard as a rock. A 17 incher gives me about 10” of extra draw. Puts me at 76”. Launches em like a laser with only .50 bands.


----------



## KawKan

That's an awesome shooter, my friend!

Thanks for posting it up.



Ibojoe said:


> I thought I would throw this nattie in here cause this thread is what got me searching really hard for one. Rare as hens teeth. A little over spaulted bit still hard as a rock. A 17 incher gives me about 10" of extra draw. Puts me at 76". Launches em like a laser with only .50 bands.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Ibojoe said:


> I thought I would throw this nattie in here cause this thread is what got me searching really hard for one. Rare as hens teeth. A little over spaulted bit still hard as a rock. A 17 incher gives me about 10" of extra draw. Puts me at 76". Launches em like a laser with only .50 bands.


I think this the nicest starship I have seen. Got to love a natural. Excellent workmanship!


----------



## Tag

Amazing Natty


----------



## vince4242

Well! That is a rare find indeed. Very nice job.

Cheers


----------



## ChapmanHands

That is just one solid piece of wood? Do you have any before pictures of what the branch looked like? I am having a hard time imaging in my head what it must have started as. Anyways, that is by far the coolest slingshot I have ever seen, hands down. I would love to find a similar branch to try my hand at it


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> I thought I would throw this nattie in here cause this thread is what got me searching really hard for one. Rare as hens teeth. A little over spaulted bit still hard as a rock. A 17 incher gives me about 10" of extra draw. Puts me at 76". Launches em like a laser with only .50 bands.


You know i love that frame! "The USS Townsend".


----------



## BushpotChef

Whaaaaaaat!?

I gotta see how that started out as well!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242

I agree! Let us see the original piece of wood because that thing looks perfect! You must have quite an eye for the gem inside something Raw.


----------



## Buckolieo

Blue Raja said:


> Thanks guys! Just when I was making real progress focusing on one slingshot - here come the starships. Obviously I want one (two would be better). I see that they are collective/rare/beyond my woodworking (wood butchering) ability.
> 
> Any suggestions as far as a starship for the humble masses?
> 
> I found a Marksman 3061 adjustable slingshot - Is it worth $12.95 plus shipping?
> 
> https://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Marksman_3061_Adjustable_Slingshot/565


LOL you and me both.. I found this site and 2 others looking for Sling-bow ideas. Then saw all the slingshot templates and pictures then the videos... And now here is the Starship... I have spent the last 2 days looking at Starship ideas and videos... Needless to say I'm not looking at sling-bows.. Thanks Guys


----------



## Buckolieo

Pebble Shooter said:


> Well, I'm not sure my version qualifies as a starship, but here is what a $ 3 piece of 18 mm (3/4 inch) thick remnant Baltic birch plywood ended up as: see the images attached herewith.
> 
> When I completed the initial board cut, the shape made me think more of a wooden toy sub-machine gun <_< - nothing like some the truly stunning flowing designs some of you have created, the work of genuine artistic inspiration.
> 
> The forks of my unit are placed at 35 cm ahead of the grip, whereas the PVC arm brace is placed at 23 cm behind the grip: the rear "stock" section angles down at 10 degrees before reaching the PVC brace extension. The width of all shape sections is 5 cm (2 inches), and the the total length of the device is 63 cm (24.8 inches). I used water-based wood sealant for the final surface finish.
> 
> I opted for heat gun molded PVC, as it enabled me to achieve a snugly fitting unit that virtually eliminates potential slippage of the rear "stock" on the arm - particularly as I am used to shooting sideways with a cheekbone-based anchor point, which is thus possible (tried & tested).. Placing a projectile in the pouch requires the device to be placed between the legs: a well placed lanyard may yet be called for.
> 
> The birch plywood fork unit (7 cm or 2.75 inch fork gap) is attached via 6 wood screws (5 x 60 mm size) to the front end, which incorporates two birch plywood side blocks attached via two 8 mm threaded steel rods with hex nuts that connect perpendicularly with the forward "stock". Maybe this is overkill, but I prefer the feeling of relative safety. Moreover, the added weight at the front should have an effect on "muzzle flip" after the pouch is released.
> 
> For a first attempt at this kind of thing, it actually works better than I expected (I did not know what to expect...hmm :hmm: ). I have yet to cut a band set that achieves the best compromise in terms of length and taper to maximize power for larger ammo (say up to .50 cal.) while having a pleasant draw weight. Let the fun begin...


To be honest this is what got me turned on to Starships.. I was looking at them and was thinking they would be to difficult, then found this, yet every step in this tutorial applies to almost every wood Starship. And the way you explain it is easy to understand. Thank you so very much


----------



## Wingshooter

This one is made from G10 with Oak scales. Of all those I made ths is the one I kept.


----------



## BushpotChef

Wingshooter said:


> This one is made from G10 with Oak scales. Of all those I made ths is the one I kept.


That is just amazing. Do you sell these beautiful things still?

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingshooter

BushpotChef said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is made from G10 with Oak scales. Of all those I made ths is the one I kept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just amazing. Do you sell these beautiful things still?
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> No, sorry man I no longer make slingshots to sell. This thing is amazing to shoot even after all this time I get a big kick out of it.
Click to expand...


----------



## BushpotChef

Wingshooter said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is made from G10 with Oak scales. Of all those I made ths is the one I kept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just amazing. Do you sell these beautiful things still?
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> No, sorry man I no longer make slingshots to sell. This thing is amazing to shoot even after all this time I get a big kick out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thats alright glad you're still getting joy from your work, blast on! 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan

Almost done:









Matt ... or Matte...Black, not shiny black. I wanted no reflections.

Best things often come in a dull package.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Sean Khan said:


> Almost done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15976618022800.jpg
> 
> Matt ... or Matte...Black, not shiny black. I wanted no reflections.
> 
> Best things often come in a dull package.


Nice. I like the tube as the forearm cuff. It seems like it would give some horizontal stability as well. Mind I have not shot a proper starship, but it makes sense.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan

> It seems like it would give some horizontal stability as well.


It does totally.









In fact, if I hold it gangsta, it feels even better.

The PVC pipe section is fixed onto the square tube with:






It does not move. Quite secure.

Could've used zip-ties but I'm out of zip-ties. Besides, the plastic string was easily tightened by a blast from the heat gun which is a huge advantage over zip-ties. To hide the ugly knots, I've used duct tape.... which made it even worse... I'll probably paint that section. That end is so fugly right now, I covered that section up in the pic. Fortunately I can fix it. Might even take it apart and use zip-ties on it.. which I will have to get ... they'll be a lot neater.

The camera flash makes it look a bit shiny... but actually it's pure black.

I'll show more tomorrow.

















It is fully functional even now if I choose to add the bands.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Sean Khan said:


> It seems like it would give some horizontal stability as well.
> 
> 
> 
> It does totally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15976715773250.jpg
> 
> In fact, if I hold it gangsta, it feels even better.
> 
> The PVC pipe section is fixed onto the square tube with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not move. Quite secure.
> 
> Could've used zip-ties but I'm out of zip-ties. Besides, the plastic string was easily tightened by a blast from the heat gun which is a huge advantage over zip-ties. To hide the ugly knots, I've used duct tape.... which made it even worse... I'll probably paint that section. That end is so fugly right now, I covered that section up in the pic. Fortunately I can fix it. Might even take it apart and use zip-ties on it.. which I will have to get ... they'll be a lot neater.
> 
> The camera flash makes it look a bit shiny... but actually it's pure black.
> 
> I'll show more tomorrow.
Click to expand...

I made one similar but it was so long I need a tri-pod to hold it up. Based on all the photos in this thread, my next attempt will be a smarter length, and I will attempt to create that step-down from the handle to the stabilizing cuff/tube. I haven't asked any intelligent questions about that step-down but did watch a YouTube video of Ghost shooting darts. With that it made sense to move my flesh out of the line of fire.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan

> I will attempt to create that step-down from the handle to the stabilizing cuff/tube.


I eliminated the step-down by:

1. Welding the handle at a 60 degree angle. Most people leave it straight, at right angles... so they need the brace to be lower.

2. Using thick cardboard spacer between the PVC tube and the square tube/spine.

3. Not cutting the PVC tube into a half section. Leave it as it is.

Right now it seems perfect and comfortable. Will only know more after I shoot it.

If it is hard to manage, I will shorten it from the front until it is manageable. Right now it seems like it'll work fine without me making it shorter.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*That does look comfortable ... I like your cylinder idea. Nice work Sean!*


----------



## Sean Khan

Thanks. I just needed something that:

1. Will serve as a test device for different pouch materials and ammo types... darts, whatnot... without risking my hand.

2. Will survive the worst fork hits in case of test failure. It's steel after all.

3. Will change bands in seconds not minutes.

4. Will fire USB full of pr0n into the nearby mosque from 2 streets away.

More uses will come to mind, Allah willing. This is a very powerful slingshot and I'm a fairly strong fellow. Robin Hood will live again. And the people shall rejoice.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Sean Khan said:


> Thanks. I just needed something that:
> 
> 1. Will serve as a test device for different pouch materials and ammo types... darts, whatnot... without risking my hand.
> 
> 2. Will survive the worst fork hits in case of test failure. It's steel after all.
> 
> 3. Will fire USB full of pr0n into the nearby mosque from 2 streets away.


I am not sure but won't #3 get you thrown off a building or stoned to death??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242

Very secure design looks very clean, not sure I would like a full wrap-around PVC on my forearm? When I load mine I hold the grip and move the PVC away from my arm so I can load it quicker and easier. I have it go about three-quarters they way around somewhat snug so that when I pull back on the bands it's seats at my arm. No better way to find out then shoot it and see if you like the full wrap-around I imagine we all have our own style of comfort.

Shot my pvc Starship today for the first time in about a month and just as did accurate as ever and so stable. And with that extra 6 in of draw length I get 38 full inches of draw and man that 3/8 ammo screams in.! I do agree about the angled grip I really like the way my angled grip on my pvc Starship is and it's seats and locks the hand in securely.

Very nice work!

Cheers


----------



## stevekt

I just pulled my Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro out from storage. I had kept it stored banded with a double band set of Simple Shot Black and the fork tips deformed a bit. The jewel clips were loose in the fork ends and would not stay in place without bands. After a few minutes with a heat gun and some cold water I managed to bend the fork ends a bit tighter so now the jewel clips are snug in place without bands. I am going to store this without bands from now on.


----------



## skarrd

Oh Boy! another *new* project to ponder and piddle with,Thanks All! LOL


----------



## skarrd

OK,so i did this*thing* took some ideas from Sean and Mos builds,gathered some *stuff* and put this togethor,its heavy but balanced out fairly well,the main body is a pieceof 1 inch squaretubing from a grocery store display rack,some eyebolts,a peice of mystery metal from the scrap pile,and some 2040 tubes,that i had tried frameless butterfly shooting with[failed] cut in half,got a couple shots off before dark-thirty,this is gonna be an interesting endeaver.Already have an idea for a lighter version,but for now-the tactical starship


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Looks like a fun build, I especially like the handle.*

*Wouldn't mind having half the money you've spent on ink. I would get a tat or two if I had a patch of skin that wasn't wrinkled. *


----------



## skarrd

it has been a 30+ year payment plan,lol


----------



## vince4242

That is a very nice Starship! I don't know if light is always better you look big enough for that Starship and It's amazing what kind of speeds you get when you extend your reach out of foot!

I did it all PVC Starship a couple Pages back that works great! Adjustable and very accurate in my hand.

Cheers


----------



## skarrd

its not really as heavy as i anticipated,but i think the design in aluminium would be strong and lighter,the speed are way fast and devastating to a can


----------



## flipgun

Mount a fork and a cuff to the grip and you will have a Shuttlecraft.


----------



## skarrd

the shuttle craft being the shorter more portable one,Hmmmm


----------



## Greyman

A few of mine from over the years either ply cut outs or made from old hospital crutch,s


----------



## skarrd

modifying starship to shuttle craft,lighter better balanced,now to find out how well it shoots


----------



## ukj

Starship with a twist and a fold.
Before fixing permant tested different connection
Angles to get better ergonomics.
Had thought arm brace angkes would make
more confort, tested many, finished with straight as in photo.
BUT,
The fork twist just feels better to me.
Am shooting 14 mm mostly looking for impact
and felt pinch pouch did not give enough grip,
folded into itself for " nub " and in conjuction
With gym chaulk can pinch hard and well.
Glued with C A.
Saw the sight idea and implemented works.
Next build ,12 mm all thread, 60 deg pistol like grip,
Swivel fork wood.
Because all thread, lengths can be fine tuned and forks
Interchanged.
Of course will bend with my prefered fork
twist now that I found it.
Never even knew starships existed about a year ago,
the C-19 situation sucks, but getting lost on the
web brought me here.
ukj


----------



## ukj

So much fun!
Have never shot rocks with rubber before so decided to see how far could project with
Pvc starship.
Rough estimate using a little bit bigger than marble size not very round rocks, 150 m.
Nice "curve balls" often as rocks would spin fast, sometimes nice buzzing sound.
Saw tree trunk about meter diameter, roughly paced out 50 m to see if could even come close. Took awhile as hard to find even semi spherical rock ammo, but probably luck did strike, even with some power for that distance,
Now know that having longer pull
Sure adds speed and power!
I will make dual looped 2040 tube ptoto
and use "rock pouch" on the way from Ray,
I can fully understand why there are laws in some places concerning arm braced sling shots, they could do damage and the extra power of starship...
I thought to insure forks are solid and strong, even
More so now.
Glasses manditory for me.
ukj


----------



## ukj

Hello
Shot my pvc starship a lot yesterday got tbg length
and width to my taste and choose pouch for both steel and rocks.
I found do not like the mass of the pvc, justs limits view. I really like the thin diameter of 12 mm
all thread and like that with nylock nuts handle postition can be adjusted wood fork heads removable. 
Almost ready to test full B fly with starship for
Llloooonnnnnggggg draw. 
When C-19 lets me go buy material
will start all thread S S S S.
I amazed how far a semi sphere rock n be launched when pulling to max of rubber!
Do note that I twist pouch ever so little counter clockwise to get OTT bands almost perfect straight and aligned on each other.
Filed, rasped wood fork tops lightly forward
so shoot off rear of said. 
ukj


----------



## Classic Slingshot

I love this Design, i remember i made one about 6 years ago.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

This is my only starship. I love it.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> View attachment 359363
> 
> View attachment 359360
> 
> View attachment 359366
> 
> View attachment 359362
> 
> View attachment 359364
> 
> View attachment 359365
> 
> View attachment 359361
> 
> 
> This is my only starship. I love it.


That is a very cool Starship, you build it ? 

I also love the pool table, that is sweeeet !

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That is a very cool Starship, you build it ?
> 
> I also love the pool table, that is sweeeet !
> 
> Darrell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it was a gift from can opener for my service. Thank you so much sir. 😉


----------



## skarrd

Dang!!!! thats an Awesome one!!!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

skarrd said:


> Dang!!!! thats an Awesome one!!!


Thank you sir!


----------



## vince4242

That is a badass Starship! Should shoot great.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

vince4242 said:


> That is a badass Starship! Should shoot great.


It’s awesome. Thank you sir.


----------



## Whytey

Where are these things legal?
Not here!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Congratulations on getting that beauty, and many thanks for your service 🤩


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Reed Lukens said:


> Congratulations on getting that beauty, and many thanks for your service 🤩


Thank you Mr. Lukens 👍🏼


----------



## MraK111




----------



## MraK111

Телескопический космический корабль из дюралюминия из России =)


----------



## Reed Lukens

The old metal detector handle is a great idea! Nice job 🤠


----------



## RonanMcLlyr

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> View attachment 359363
> 
> View attachment 359360
> 
> View attachment 359366
> 
> View attachment 359362
> 
> View attachment 359364
> 
> View attachment 359365
> 
> View attachment 359361
> 
> 
> This is my only starship. I love it.


Awesome looking shooter. From one Marine to another, wait... I'm a Submariner LOL thanks for your service.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

RonanMcLlyr said:


> Awesome looking shooter. From one Marine to another, wait... I'm a Submariner LOL thanks for your service.


Hey thank you for your service too sir! Have a wonderful safe day.


----------



## ukj

Materials on hand handle upgrade.
Used 90* pvc T for handle, saw pistol
60*, wanted to test ergonomics quickly for next build.
Ugly as sin but strong and proved idea.
Note offset handle to fork angle, feels more natural to my hold postition.
Struck me that sight width matches my prefered 9 cm fork standard frame width.
Getting closer to refining next build using steel all thread allowing adjustability and rotating fork assembly options for quick change out tests.
Starships are cool!
ukj


----------



## RonanMcLlyr

Two questions:
1. What's the difference in shootability between vertical forks and forward tilted forks? Seems like the forward tilt would minimize your shot window.
2. How do you determine the length of the band set? And can they be tapered?


----------



## skarrd

RonanMcLlyr said:


> Two questions:
> 1. What's the difference in shootability between vertical forks and forward tilted forks? Seems like the forward tilt would minimize your shot window.
> 2. How do you determine the length of the band set? And can they be tapered?


i dont find much difference in vertical vs tilted,maybe an extra inch or two of stretch,as far as length i just added 6 inches to my normal AL and then worked it down a little bit


----------



## vince4242

ukj said:


> Materials on hand handle upgrade.
> Used 90* pvc T for handle, saw pistol
> 60*, wanted to test ergonomics quickly for next build.
> Ugly as sin but strong and proved idea.
> Note offset handle to fork angle, feels more natural to my hold postition.
> Struck me that sight width matches my prefered 9 cm fork standard frame width.
> Getting closer to refining next build using steel all thread allowing adjustability and rotating fork assembly options for quick change out tests.
> Starships are cool!
> ukj
> View attachment 365273
> View attachment 365274
> View attachment 365275


Very nice! I made my starship out of three quarter inch PVC as well. Works great! Yours looks really cool with the aligned forks.


----------



## NorthernOntario

Dollar Store broom handle Starship —- This increases my draw length from 32 inches to 48 inches. —- Finally after three month of daily practice I finally got a perfect score. Shooting 10 meters 5 shots at each two in circle — counting a shot that breaks drawn pencil circle.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

NorthernOntario said:


> Dollar Store broom handle Starship —- This increases my draw length from 32 inches to 48 inches. —- Finally after three month of daily practice I finally got a perfect score. Shooting 10 meters 5 shots at each two in circle — counting a shot that breaks drawn pencil circle.
> View attachment 365481
> 
> View attachment 365480
> 
> View attachment 365479


Nice shooting!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Looks like you're ready to start earning badges 😀









[Competition] Slingshot Qualification Badge


WANT TO SHOW OFF YOUR SKILLS? WANT TO PUSH YOURSELF TO GREATNESS? If you answered "Yes"to the above questions , then you came to the right thread. Edit - Just draw right around the ouside edge of the can with a standard tip permenant marker. The marker width should be less then 1/8" or...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## skarrd

excellent shooting


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Cool starship and great shooting!


----------



## Portboy

Well awesome 👏 ya don’t see people printing on paper like that everyday 👍


----------



## KYwisher

Very late to this thread. I'm a new member who's looking around at all the subcategories in the forum and ran up on this thread. But I'll admit that I had no idea that this genre of slingshot even existed. This craft and sport just keeps growing with branches I want to explore. Wow.
Don


----------

